
Apple fined for slowing down old iPhones - trtobe
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-51413724
======
jonathanbull
Lots more discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22266966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22266966)

~~~
dang
Comments moved thither.

